
What do you think about Codility? - zippy786
I just couldn&#x27;t stand it when I saw the following catch phrase.<p>&quot;Resumes suck. Codility helps you source and test programmers online.  
You save time and money by testing programmers before you interview them.&quot;<p>What do you guys think ? I just felt this was something really wrong. Guess it&#x27;s easier to pick the right companies now.Speaks a lot about the culture of a company if they can&#x27;t even afford to interview the candidates themselves. Feels companies like Codility are just playing the &quot;pimp&quot; role.
======
billytetrud
Recruiting is actually an incredibly expensive and painful process both for
companies and for hirees. We definitely need some way to automate this to make
it easier for both parties.

When you think about it, there's a lot of waste in the process of looking for
a job. You have to search through a bunch of job ads that all say very similar
things. You have to go and tell each one you're interested in the same things
about you, and if you're a programmer you get put through a variety of
practical tests all attempting to figure out the same thing: whether you're
good or not.

If a person's relevant attributes could be captured one time and used for
every company they apply to, that would save a TON of people's time. Company
employees wouldn't have to spend as much time (away from doing product-related
things) peppering candidates with questions, and candidates wouldn't have to
spend so much time being peppered with questions.

Any attempt to do this is a step in the right direction. I don't know anything
about Codility, but is sounds like they're trying to do a piece of this. In
that respect, I don't get the same feeling you do that something is really
wrong about this. I do, though, think there's a danger that people use this
kind of tool wrong and judge people wrongly because of it, but this
misjudgment problem already exists.

~~~
greenyoda
_" If a person's relevant attributes could be captured one time and used for
every company they apply to, that would save a TON of people's time."_

I haven't hired anyone in a while, but if I were hiring today, the kind of
people I'd be looking for are smart, creative and inquisitive, and can learn
new stuff quickly. How do you create an automated system that can test for
these qualities?

I'd imagine that an automated system would be better at finding people who
know language X and frameworks Y and Z. But in my experience, that doesn't
characterize the best job candidates.

------
greenyoda
Agreed. I'm not going to waste my time jumping through hoops for a company if
they haven't even made a commitment to talk to me yet. This is not a great
formula for hiring the best developers, who have many options and don't have
to put up with this kind of nonsense. (On the other hand, maybe the companies
who are using this service aren't looking for the best developers, just
minimally competent ones.)

